# Male or female?



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey guys, I haven't been on for a while, but I have a question. 
I have (presumably) two does, but I have a sneaking suspicion that one is actually male. I've caught he/she trying to mount the other doe a few times, but I thought it was dominance behavior. I'm still a bit new to mice, you see. Anyway, I'll get some butt pics up ASAP. 
Thanks!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Dominance behaviour is normal in female mice. Post up some pics and it will be easy to tell =) Or look at the topics on sexing mice.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

http://www.thefunmouse.com/info/sexing.cfm#adult  I used this site for sexing my mice


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks, I'll have some pics up in a day or so, I'm still a mouse noob so I would probably get it wrong =P


----------

